# Reformed Churches in Croatia



## dannyhyde (Apr 26, 2007)

Hello brethren,

I've posted on my blog a note about the Reformed Church in Croatia, which needs our prayers. I have come into contact with one of the confessional-minded ministers there who has written a brief history of the Reformed Faith there, which I have also uploaded to the blog.

Please pray for these brothers and sisters!


----------

